# PowrTwin 8900 Xlt - need usefull advices



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi. I'm an owner of Speeflo spray rig:blink:. Before I had only electric sprayers from graco and titan.
I would be gratefull for any tips regarding usage and maintenance of this rig.It will be spraying only heavy materials, mostly gypsum based finishes.
What tip do You use for such materials?
Is it normal that when I set the pressure to almost max, the pump make sounds like ''kling......... kling'' ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes your pump will go klink, klink. It is the hydraulic piston going up and down. Bad news is that I own an 8900 and I don't think that it will pump drywall mud. We struggle to have it pump two guns using a thick elastomeric coating. Keep the fluid cup full with thread seal and you will love the rig. You can't kill it. We pump about 5000 gallons a year with our 8900 and just re-pack the fittings once a year for about $400. We use 3/4" lines out of the pump down to 3/8" by the gun. Great machine. We also have other SpeeFlo's, the 8900 is the versital.


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

i think it will be able to pump it. once when i was desperate i've tried to pump drywall mud through 433 tip using my 795. it was going through but the tip as to big for the pump.
I dont know how dense are materials u use but i use premixed watery mud designed especially for spraying.
How u call the material which u use to make plastered wall smooth (spray,sand,prime,paint).
I'll try the pump tomorrow and will let you know


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

It pumps like hell  !!!!
But had to take of the hose and attach the pump inlet directly to the bucket, because it was taking air through one of the joints on the hose. One man made 650 square meters on one schift, double coats. Im amazed its a great machine :thumbup:


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

warczykikiEUpainter said:


> It pumps like hell  !!!!
> But had to take of the hose and attach the pump inlet directly to the bucket, because it was taking air through one of the joints on the hose. One man made 650 square meters on one schift, double coats. Im amazed its a great machine :thumbup:


Spraying gypsum based finish here with my newest rig.Using graco 1235 tip.


[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice mask!

Sounds like your spraying it on with a garden hose. You might want to try a smaller and newer tip and you will save money on product.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Backroll and use an extension to save the arm.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cool, are you guys Polish? 

Run a bigger diameter hose from the rig, then a smaller whip hose to the gun. I dont know the metric sizes but I would run at least 3/4" from the pump. Workaholic is right, even a 3' or 1 meter extension would save your back and shoulders.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Cool, are you guys Polish?
> 
> Run a bigger diameter hose from the rig, then a smaller whip hose to the gun. I dont know the metric sizes but I would run at least 3/4" from the pump. Workaholic is right, even a 3' or 1 meter extension would save your back and shoulders.


3/4?? What the hell are you spraying? Molasses?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> 3/4?? What the hell are you spraying? Molasses?


I think he was spraying joint compound.

3/4" hose is better for multi-gun setups and heavy material. You will get less pressure drop. You can run 25-50' of 3/4 then down to 1/2". :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, I have had a pressure drop over the years too.I wondered what it was.


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes we're Polish. whe hose in the mvie is 1\4 inch, way to small,big pressure drop. I ordered 3\8'' 15 meter but no big difference. Sprayed material is joint compound.What diameter hose i nned to order if i want to spray joint compound using electric kit? I found on Youtube video where some guys from Hungary are doing this with 6900 pwrtwin.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

warczykikiEUpainter said:


> Yes we're Polish. whe hose in the mvie is 1\4 inch, way to small,big pressure drop. I ordered 3\8'' 15 meter but no big difference. Sprayed material is joint compound.What diameter hose i nned to order if i want to spray joint compound using electric kit? I found on Youtube video where some guys from Hungary are doing this with 6900 pwrtwin.


Cool, my wife is Polish, she was born in Gorzow, Poland and still has family there :yes: 

You will probably need bigger than 3/8" hose for the compound. Also, remove all filters, from the gun and pump. Are you using 2 guns at a time? Maybe just go to a single gun setup. 

The more length of hose, the more pressure you lose. Usually around 100-200psi per 50'. Pressure shouldnt be the concern with joint compound, volume is what you need. The pump is big enough for a 2 gun setup with paint, but probably too small for 2 guns with compound. 

Try 1 gun with the 3/8" and see if its better. 

Definitely invest in an extension pole. I think 1 man with 6' extension pole could spray the room in the video as fast as the 2 men in the video.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I think he was spraying joint compound.
> 
> 3/4" hose is better for multi-gun setups and heavy material. You will get less pressure drop. You can run 25-50' of 3/4 then down to 1/2". :thumbsup:


AH! I thought he was spraying paint. My bad.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> AH! I thought he was spraying paint. My bad.


No Chris I think he was spraying rocks and gravel, anyway with a 3/4 inch hose it's the same.


----------

